# Pecan anyone??



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A friend must have a huge old pecan taken out due to a large split in the trunk. Had an arborist check to confirm it needed to be removed.
He plans to keep anything over 16" up to 24".
Trunk in probably 5' diameter -- tree guy said it will weigh about 1,000 lbs/ft.

If anyone is interested let me know quickly as they will start removal today.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

location?


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any pics?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll have to check with him to see what he plans to do with the logs he kept. Wish I'd had a way to handle the larger stuff as there was some beautiful wood. The base of the tree was almost nine feet diameter. Unfortunately, at ground level the only thing support the tree was about six inches of live wood around 2/3 of the perimeter. He had no clue the entire inside of the trunk was burned/rotted.
I only have two pictures at this point.

The base and a slab I saved (it's 50" across).


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Couple pics of some knots/crotches -- I have three pieces. Located in League City.


----------

